# Your favourite interior mod?



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Tell us what your favourite interior mod is....small or large.

Please post pics 

Daz


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

the liquid tt that i installed yesterday


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

porsche seats


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Large: Seat delete kit

Small: Red led interior lights, red mats, black alloy tax disc holder and my TTOC stickers


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Orbit ring


----------



## bonerp (Jun 10, 2009)

red leather arm rest

painted TT and quattro wording on the s/s


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Pole positions  
Mark


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt B said:


> porsche seats


barsteward!!! been looking for some 911 seats recently


----------



## Plisken (Jan 11, 2007)

Large: Recaros Pole position seats
Small: Osir Gear Knob Carbon Shaft


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Pole positions
> Mark


niiice Mark

Whats that thing on the vent?

Is it a phone holder?

Daz


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

brushed alum covers for window defogger/ led lighted footwells/extra brake light with 10 way I know that is two it was a tie.   have a good day


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Pole positions
> Mark


pole positions for the large mod thye look so damn good in the TT
and painting the TT on the radio cover and Quattro on the glovebox


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

drnh said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Pole positions
> ...


Its a davidg sat nav vent holder he make them for £15.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

barton TT said:


> drnh said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


I'm getting me'self one of those  might have 2!

Thanks Mark

Daz


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

red leather armrest


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Armrest and a little alluminium knob thingy that goes over the wing mirror switch jobbie!


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Where are people buying their arm rests, and any photos with them fitted?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

TT shop - ebay, and I think Forge do one.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My analogue gauges. Lots have gauges i know but not exactly like these...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> My analogue gauges. Lots have gauges i know but not exactly like these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are they all for rich?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

matty1985 said:


> what are they all for rich?


Decoration... :lol:

Oil pressure, oil temperature, boost and voltmeter...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

chris_p said:


> Where are people buying their arm rests, and any photos with them fitted?


 Hi Matey, Got mine from e-bay £130 from Forge i think it was, Excellent service. 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing special, choose between Auato Asthetics gear knob. twin cup holders. centre arm rest and sat nav centre vent mount.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

les said:


> Nothing special, choose between Auato Asthetics gear knob. twin cup holders. centre arm rest and sat nav centre vent mount.


where did you fit your cupholders since you have the arm rest?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Another vote for Pole Positions


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

andy225tt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing special, choose between Auato Asthetics gear knob. twin cup holders. centre arm rest and sat nav centre vent mount.
> ...


 Harrr most of us fit them to the drivers side carpet buy putting some plywood under the carpet and bolting it through. I will take a pic and show you later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> andy225tt said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Yep they work much better there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pic of cup holders as promissed attached to drivers floor mats and no you dont kick them nor do they get in the way.  









I know carpet needs cleaning .... I have been doing some work in there :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


>


Is that where you rest your balls Les? :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 I wish Rich but its not big enough to house them :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> I wish Rich but its not big enough to house them :wink:


That's because you're supposed to put one in each... :lol:

Assuming you have two? :wink:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

les said:


> Pic of cup holders as promissed attached to drivers floor mats and no you dont kick them nor do they get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers for the pic,something else to add to the ever growing list of mods planned! :lol:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Gauge pod w/ Oil Temp & Oil Pressure:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Rich but its not big enough to house them :wink:
> ...


 Nope wrong again I have four


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> Nope wrong again I have four


That explains why you walk with a middle limp... :wink: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Nope wrong again I have four
> ...


 One day Rich you will get it right..... I walk like I have been riding a horse all day ....knees at 10 to 2 :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> knees at 10 to 2 :roll:


Like a woman then... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > knees at 10 to 2 :roll:
> ...


Would hate to see the women you hang out with if thats the case


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Red Leather Arm Rest or Forge Big Knob.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Blue TTop said:


> Gauge pod w/ Oil Temp & Oil Pressure:


Lovin that!
Who makes those?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh go on then. here's a couple of my favourites........................


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Matt B said:


> Blue TTop said:
> 
> 
> > Gauge pod w/ Oil Temp & Oil Pressure:
> ...


The gauge pod is solid aluminium and is a perfect interior match. These were sold in the US by Auto Aesthetics (same guy who makes the shift knobs). Today, OSIR sells a CF version of the same pod. The aluminium version does come up for sale every once in a while.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Armrest, by far the most useful thing I've bought.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

For me My Porsche Steering Wheel and Porsche 996 Seats!!


----------

